# cpu lids w/gold brazing under the heatsink yield



## bomer (Oct 14, 2013)

cpu lids w/gold brazing under the heatsink yield ,I have looked thru a lot of posts.I did not find a lot of information on the act yield .
Here's a picture of some of the CPU lids I am curiosity about.Does anyone have a rough estimate?
It looks to be gold brazing under the CPU as well,some of them are easier to see this on than others.


----------



## ericrm (Oct 14, 2013)

if you do a search try type gold under heatsink in the search box ......... and see what the 3rd result is all about


----------



## resabed01 (Oct 14, 2013)

Here, I did a search for you. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think you're looking for this....

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=19300


----------



## bomer (Oct 14, 2013)

The link was helpful,but I think my lids are copper. OS there any info on yield for this type of CPU lid.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 14, 2013)

bomer said:


> The link was helpful,but I think my lids are copper. OS there any info on yield for this type of CPU lid.



It's the same yield since only P4 lids have a gold coat beneath the lid. These are copper lids coated with nickel.


----------



## bomer (Oct 14, 2013)

What about amps is 12 volt 10 amp ok


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 14, 2013)

What makes you think gold braze is present?

With the sulfuric cell, a sustained 10 amps is fine if the cell size is at least 2 gallons.


----------



## bomer (Oct 15, 2013)

heres what the chips look like this one was half sunmerged.Why is some foil floating on top , while some of it falling as black powder.Also what kind of yield can be expected from 20lbs of the cpu lids?


----------



## bomer (Oct 15, 2013)

if the cell is strippimg them can i just filter then run everything in the filter through AP. Then filter that process wirh hcl/cl.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 15, 2013)

Boomer,
What concentration of sulfuric acid are you using in your cell ???

in answer to your yield question, It was posted in the OP's first post on the thread you were referred to above.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=19300


> After collecting the sludge, washing, dissolving in HCl/Cl, filtering and precipitating I received ~0.1 g of gold powder.
> So you can specify the gold content per plate with about 1 mg.


----------

